# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Hangi Alman Vakfının temsilcisi milletvekili oldu

## bozok

*HANGİ ALMAN VAKFININ TEMSİLCİSİ MİLLETVEKİLİ OLDU*
** 
Yeni şafak Gazetesi yazarı Fehmi Koru, AKP’nin uluslar arası ilişkilerini övdüğü yazısında AKP’nin German Marshall Fund’un Türkiye temsilcisi Suat Kınıklıoğlu’nu meclise milletvekili olarak sokmuş olmasını ve AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı yapmasını örnek olarak gösterdi. Koru şöyle söyledi: 


“Kuruluşundan kısa süre sonra bir* 'muhafazakarlık kurultayı'* düzenlemişti Ak Parti ve orada çizgisine muhalif aydınları da konuşturmuştu. Partinin ileri gelenleri yıllardır uluslararası toplantılara aktif olarak katılıyorlar. ünemli bir düşünce üreten kuruluş olan *German Marshall Fund*'ın Türkiye temsilcisini milletvekili olarak Meclis'e soktu Ak Parti; *Suat Kınıklıoğlu* şimdi Ak Parti genel başkan yardımcısı...”


*Odatv.com*
16 Ekim 2009

----------

